#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  【漫畫】猜一堆蟲人

## 阿翔

一部短漫，感覺蠻有深意的，
提示是這些蟲人也不是真正的蟲人喔。

----------


## 龍金

漫畫名：虫
作者：活又ひろき

感覺主角滿可憐的...

----------

